

Ask HN: Solution to keep a cloud dev environment in sync with my laptop? - mrisse


======
mrisse
Currently I'm using a hacky script that watches the project directory and
rsyncs the project whenever anything changes. It works, but it's slow, and I
have to manually keep the rsync --ignore flags in sync with the .gitignore
file for the project. Hoping someone out there has something better.

------
senjindarashiva
Bittorrent sync [https://www.getsync.com/](https://www.getsync.com/) would be
another alternative

------
luxpir
Syncthing might do the trick.

~~~
mrisse
Thanks for the suggestion! Does anyone have any experience using syncthing for
git repositories? I know it's not Dropbox's strongest suit.

